# Hint is in the ring?!



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Talked to a serial cheater at work today. Well I call it cheating anyway. Her and her hubs have an open marriage. Key parties are the norm for during the weekends. She said if there is no ring, the message is they are available. I asked why that is. She replied saying because if you are proud to be married you'd show it off. If you are married and you don't wear one, the message is you are available. I replied what if the person lost the ring or it needs to be sized? She replied saying you won't spend 30 bucks to show how proud you are and to show that you are off limits?! Then she mentioned that a person can get a key chain ring or a washer and she would not go after him and that is all that's needed. She said its not just her but other women as well. She asked me if 50 bucks too much money to spend on a ring to where it would chase away the idea of availability. She said that if most married men and women would actually wear the rings, there would be a whole lot less cheating. She said it reminds them of their vows, and it also reminds the other person of their vows and therefore does not inquire. Perhaps this b!tch is right.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why do you care how her and her husband chose to live their lives? If it bothers you, I'd advise not having long discussions with her about their sex parties.

And never forget to wear your ring around her. Obviously married men have no way to avoid being entrapped by her female wiles! 

People cheat because they want to cheat. Wearing a ring (or getting hit on because you're not wearing a ring) won't change that. 

C


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

My WW wore her ring with IM. Hell she even groped him wearing the ring. Didn't slow WW or OM down at all. I think your co-workers theory is a little skewed to say the least. Well, at least in my case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How did this proud swinger happen to have this conversation with you? I know a couple that do this but they didn't tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I do not wear a ring and have never cheated. I don't think I've even talked to a female or flirted without my wife around me. 

My wife seems to not care at all.

I do however have her name tatted on various parts of my body. In fact, before a tattoo we discussed if I could have a tat instead of a ring. A tat is more permanent and means more, a ring is just an ugly piece of metal I hated wearing on my finger.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

*A B S O L U T E....B U L L S H I T*

stay away from toxic people pure evil. ring? GMAFB


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, my W has nothing to worry about. I wear her wedding ring. I have for 20 years. Three months after we married we conceived. Her ring became tight on her finger as the pregnancy progressed. She switched with mine. We never switched back. The only way for me to remove the ring is lop off my finger or cut the ring. It just does not go over the knuckle anymore.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She doesn't feel any great need to remain in the sexual confines of her own marriage but she'd just be all aghast to hit on some guy who wears some symbol of marriage in the form of jewelry? She's a toad and she'll hop on whatever as her mood strikes. Nothing good is going to come from talking about sex with any woman at work.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

I had my wedding ring on my dog tag chain in the first gulf war and had it blown from around my neck by artillery fire. I haven't worn a ring since then yet never for one second considered cheating. If a woman like the one mentioned propositioned me due to my lack of ring I'd laugh, reject her offer, and tell her what a skank I think she is. If she likes being used as a piece of meat with two t!ts, a hole, and a heartbeat that's her business. I have way too much self-respect to associate with skanks.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I know of a woman who prefers married men. (home wrecking as a hobby?) 

Her (OP's work associate) assumption of what not wearing a ring means to a man is flawed. The years that I didn't wear a ring were the years I was closest to my wife. I was also working with machinery so wearing a ring on weekends only was practical. 

On the other hand There was a bad week last month and for a few days I took it off. Not because I was looking, but because wearing it felt like a lie.

MN


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

drifting on said:


> My WW wore her ring with IM. Hell she even groped him wearing the ring. Didn't slow WW or OM down at all. I think your co-workers theory is a little skewed to say the least. Well, at least in my case.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But it works for her.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

That swinger is a ringer!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

People who engage in behavior that others disapprove of often find refuge in some ritual that allows them to think of themselves as noble or honorable. Honor among thieves and all that.

So this woman will stay away from a man with a ring on his finger. Big deal. I bet there are plenty of spouses of 'swingers' who aren't quite on board with the lifestyle. I doubt they find solace in the ring gambit.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

:scratchhead:What vows was she talking about?

OK. No response to my indirect approach. Was this woman hitting on you?

If I remember right, you are not being fulfilled sexually in your marriage?

Were you tempted? No shame in it, I probably would have been in your shoes.

Care to elaborate?:scratchhead:


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

My WW also always wore her ring. Always. The posom wanted a married woman, no attachments, so things just worked out just great.

I on the other hand never wore a ring for a long time. I wasn't allowed to wear it on the job so I just never wore it. And never cheated either. Go figure.:scratchhead:


----------



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

A ring is not a chastity belt, wearing it doesn't program your brain to automatically be faithful. See many stories here for example . If someone doesn't wear a ring and refused other's advance then nothing will happen. Was he pinned down, had a gun to his head, it wasn't forced sex isn't it so he can exercise his free will ? A simple no is enough

Second one, from what i read here at least 98% of people cheat with someone they already know, boss, friend's wife/husband, coworker. Just goes to proof that wearing ring doesn't prevent cheating

Is this woman real ? Like ConanHub said, swingers are secretive and from what i know that have their own circle and only pick from inside the circle, the idea of swingers talk so openly to a stranger is hard to believe.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I rarely ever wore my wedding ring. It has nothing to do with the marriage. I cannot stand the confinements of jewelry. My EX wore her ring probably when she was getting stuffed by her affair partners. The lady is a piece of ... work?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Augusto said:


> Talked to a serial cheater at work today. Well I call it cheating anyway. Her and her hubs have an open marriage. Key parties are the norm for during the weekends. She said if there is no ring, the message is they are available. I asked why that is. She replied saying because if you are proud to be married you'd show it off. If you are married and you don't wear one, the message is you are available. I replied what if the person lost the ring or it needs to be sized? She replied saying you won't spend 30 bucks to show how proud you are and to show that you are off limits?! Then she mentioned that a person can get a key chain ring or a washer and she would not go after him and that is all that's needed. She said its not just her but other women as well. She asked me if 50 bucks too much money to spend on a ring to where it would chase away the idea of availability. She said that if most married men and women would actually wear the rings, there would be a whole lot less cheating. She said it reminds them of their vows, and it also reminds the other person of their vows and therefore does not inquire. Perhaps this b!tch is right.


Nope typical WS nonse....


I always proudly wore my wedding ring except at work where it was a safety issue. 

And also while I have little relative experience on being hit on as compared to a woman I was always approached more when I was marrried and had my ring on than now when I am single and no ring.

Typical WS bs....


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to wear a ring. When we got married we were very young twenty somethings with no money. I got a pair of rings off ebay made of tungsten since we both had part time jobs that were hard on the hands. We didn't want to get something that would get damaged or lost which would be devastating for us at that financial stage. I was a huge stickler about wearing them, I came from a very traditional family.

We moved and lived in a college town for almost a decade and it didn't matter if I was wearing a ring or not. If I was not standing next to my husband (and being obvious I was with him, like leaning on him or holding his arm) I would be approached. They didn't care about the ring.

My husband lost his ring in his parents lake after maybe two years of us being married. We never found it and I never replaced it. I still have mine, but it often sits above the kitchen sink since I take it off to do dishes (I don't like water between the band and my skin) and just became a habit to NOT wear it. 

Though when we go to family parties or other 'formal' things I have put on the ring I inherited from my mother which was from her grandmother (a real diamond and gold band). So I only break that out for special occasions.

In the office I'm at now, all the women who are married wear them. This is in a city, away from the college town, so that may be why. In the college town, I noticed more women my age didn't wear their rings. People in the office know I'm married, I don't wear my ring. I haven't gotten propositioned (which I expected, after years of dealing with it elsewhere) nor questioned about my not wearing a ring.

I'm pretty sure people are going to approach and proposition whoever they want - ring or no. They can justify their choices however they want - it makes them feel better about it. In the end, it takes two people to make the choice to cheat and you shouldn't need a ring to help you make the right decision.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Totally off the actual topic of this thread (sorry) but the whole idea of these "sex parties" and people swapping keys, keychains, etc. (whether they're wearing a d*mn wedding ring or not) just REALLY *C R E E P S* me out!

And I consider myself a pretty open-minded person. I'm certainly not sexually repressed or a prude; I simply don't get it. The whole idea of an "open marriage" is an oxymoron, IMHO. To me, marriage is a "closed union."

(Sorry for the thread jack. And sorry to any swingers I may have offended )

:soapbox:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> (Sorry for the thread jack. And sorry to any swingers I may have offended )


LOL I'm not offended (even if the  is expressing contempt). I just won't invite you to any swinger parties. (BTW, key parties are so 1960s!)


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> How did this proud swinger happen to have this conversation with you? I know a couple that do this but they didn't tell.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


many here at work know what my wife did


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

PBear said:


> Why do you care how her and her husband chose to live their lives? If it bothers you, I'd advise not having long discussions with her about their sex parties.
> 
> And never forget to wear your ring around her. Obviously married men have no way to avoid being entrapped by her female wiles!
> 
> ...


I don't care.....just that happened to be the discussion in the lunch room. She wasn't hitting on me. dang people.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I do agree with the point that some people take their ring off to hide the fact that they are married. Someone who does this with that intent is obviously not invested in their marriage and thus more likely to cheat. You can't apply that to everyone though.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, that theory is just for that person. 

I haven't worn my wedding ring for many years, for one, it doesn't fit anymore, and the most important, ANY metal gives me a rash. Even when I was in the military, the dog tag chain and dog tags gave me a rash, I had to wear the plastic silencers over them. Can't wear any watch either, because of the metal band and or back plate. I have to resort to putting my watch on a velcro watchband that keeps the metal from contact with my skin. My ring finger used to be scarred from wearing the ring, the scarring has faded away now. We're going to get new rings next year, but I'll only wear it for special occasions and take it off before the rash sets in.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> Yeah, that theory is just for that person.
> 
> I haven't worn my wedding ring for many years, for one, it doesn't fit anymore, and the most important, ANY metal gives me a rash. Even when I was in the military, the dog tag chain and dog tags gave me a rash, I had to wear the plastic silencers over them. Can't wear any watch either, because of the metal band and or back plate. I have to resort to putting my watch on a velcro watchband that keeps the metal from contact with my skin. My ring finger used to be scarred from wearing the ring, the scarring has faded away now. We're going to get new rings next year, but I'll only wear it for special occasions and take it off before the rash sets in.



what branch?


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Totally off the actual topic of this thread (sorry) but the whole idea of these "sex parties" and people swapping keys, keychains, etc. (whether they're wearing a d*mn wedding ring or not) just REALLY *C R E E P S* me out!
> 
> And I consider myself a pretty open-minded person. I'm certainly not sexually repressed or a prude; I simply don't get it. The whole idea of an "open marriage" is an oxymoron, IMHO. To me, marriage is a "closed union."
> 
> ...



Everyone I've ever known who lived that "lifestyle" it didn't last long term. At some point jealousy will enter the picture. I knew a guy who talked his wife into swinging, she reluctantly agreed, then ended up leaving him for the OM. They'd all be doing their thing is separate rooms and the OM was telling her "you're way too good for him, if you were my wife I'd NEVER want you to do something like this. I only let my wife do it because I don't really love her." She went for it and they're divorced. Multiple partner relationships don't work long term.


----------



## justastatistic (May 16, 2014)

Sounds like a giant rationalization to me. I don't wear my ring and don't cheat. My WW always wore her ring, even when she was in bed with another man.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

When/where I grew up men did not generally wear rings. Too easy to get caught in farm/ranch equipment. I think most of those men were too honest and tired to cheat.

That was also back when women still would wield the cast iron frying pan when riled up.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Forest said:


> When/where I grew up men did not generally wear rings. Too easy to get caught in farm/ranch equipment. I think most of those men were too honest and tired to cheat.
> 
> That was also back when women still would wield the cast iron frying pan when riled up.


Also when a much larger percentage of the population had values and morals.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Dogbert said:


>


Good one. Have you ever seen those HBO documentaries or Real Sex stories about swingers? They're always so creepy and nasty. Seriously how many d!cks in your wife before you'd get disgusted? For me, it is any at all besides my own.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Augusto said:


> many here at work know what my wife did


Sorry dude. I mixed you up with someone else. Did your wife cheat in a swinging fashion? I guess I get why the swinger woman brought rings up talking to you but it still seems odd to talk openly about her lifestyle with a non swinger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dogbert said:


>


This is funny but the couple I know are quite mousy and tame in there regular lives. Mrs. Conan and I are as monogamous as can be but our outward sex rank blows this couple into atoms.

They appear, and honestly they are, very tame aside from threesomes and other non monogamous sexual activities. Mrs. Conan I could attract far more sexual attention than the couple I know.

Can't always tell a book by it's cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

